# Hello from Scotland!



## DarenC1

Hi there,

My name's Daren, and I'm a full-blown Clydesdale-holic! 

I've been riding since June 2006, having been interested in "having a go" for a long time! 

I've been utterly addicted to Clydesdales just as long - and have HUNDREDS of photos if anyone wants to see them! 

I used to have a Clydesdale mare to ride, called Sally, but sadly she died in April '08. 

Here's one of my favourite photos of her (she's also in my avatar and signature photos):









I've been looking, on and off, for another Clydesdale to ride, with varying success! 

At the moment, I'm currently without a horse to ride, however I help out with a local branch of Riding for the Disabled. Here's a photo of "my" charge, a Shire x Appaloosa gelding called Ace.








This photo was taken just before Christmas last year.

In addition to the RDA work, Ace has done dressage and a small amount of jumping. Because he has arthritis in his back legs, he's only used for light work during the week, but he gets PLENTY of cuddles and fussing from me!

So, anyway, that's me. Like I said, I've got hundreds of photos (840+ at the last count! lol) so if anyone wants an orgy of Clydesdale pics, just let me know! :wink:


----------



## DarenC1

Here's a short video I made of Sally a while back:




 
Also one of her foal, Arwen, who was a complete lunatic - but very adorable! 




 
Finally, one of Ace having his itchy spot scratched:


----------



## iridehorses

Welcome to the forum, Daren. Where in Scotland are you? Son #2 is currently finishing his Masters in Edinburgh.


----------



## Red

Scotland? That's really neat. Where are you at? Welcome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear

Where in Scotland are you?

I'm in Glasgow.


----------



## DarenC1

Thanks for the welcome, folks. 

I'm about 12 miles south of Edinburgh.


----------



## thesilverspear

Is it drier over there? 

It's been p*ssing down here for the last two days. Doesn't make for great riding. 

I used to live in the 'Burgh and kept the horse at a place on the Penicuik road.


----------



## DarenC1

It's not rained here today, but it's been windy as hell! 

Funnily enough, I'm at Penicuik!


----------



## thesilverspear

Always bloody drier on the East Coast. 

The horse was stabled at a livery yard near the Edinburgh Uni vet school, just off the City Bypass, so closer to the city than to Penicuik. That's a nice area.  

Love your clydes, by the way.


----------



## DarenC1

Was that at the **** Vet, or Swanston? 

Got loads more photos of Sally, Arwen and Ace!


----------



## thesilverspear

She was near **** Vet. Swanston was on the opposite side of the motorway.


----------



## DarenC1

Yeah, Swanston's the Penicuik side of the bypass. Up by the ski slope.


----------



## thesilverspear

Aye, you're right. Swanston was on the same side as the ski slope. There was another DIY place on the Edinburgh side of the bypass that I checked out at one point.


----------



## DarenC1

Haven't a clue what that one could be! lol

Did you ever go to the Icelandic horses place at Carlops?


----------



## thesilverspear

I can't remember its name. I needed full livery anyway so wasn't much bothered after I learned they didn't do that. 

I knew the Icelandic horse place existed nearby but never went there. Have you been?


----------



## DarenC1

Yeah, I went there about eight weeks after I had my first lesson! :lol:

That was my first proper experience of cantering, too! Up the Pentland Hills on tracks barely wide enough for a car...! :shock:

Fun, though!


----------



## DarenC1

Yeah, I went there about eight weeks after I had my first lesson! :lol:

That was my first proper experience of cantering, too! Up the Pentland Hills on tracks barely wide enough for a car...! :shock:

Fun, though! 

Sadly they don't do trekking out there any more - but the farm is still there for breeding Icelandics...


----------



## thesilverspear

I never had a chance to ride in the Pentlands, even though they were within spitting distance of the stable. Access however would have entailed either having a trailer (I don't), riding down the A701 (I didn't fancy my chances at not getting run over by a lorry, a bus, or an eejit in their car), or going on a two hour ride to even get to the trail head (too lazy). 

Decent riding around North Lanarkshire, though. Can't complain here.


----------



## DarenC1

I can imagine. I only did a little riding up near Lennoxtown, but the area surrounding the school was really nice.

And I had the biggest horse on the yard, who was a Clydesdale x TB!


----------



## thesilverspear

Those draft crosses are grand. Mine is a Shire X TB. 

The riding down near Penicuik any good?


----------



## DarenC1

Is that yours in your pic? Looks lovely. 

I rode a Shire x Andalusian last year. Pure grey, and like riding a couch, even when he took off into canter!

Some not bad bits around Rosewell (where we do the RDA), and there's the Clark estate up near me which is/was frequented by riders at weekends.


----------



## thesilverspear

Aye, that's her in the pic. She's awesome. Not like a couch though. She's a big mover and you have to work hard to sit her trot. LOL. 

Shire-Andalusian sounds really cool (or a conformation nightmare!).


----------



## DarenC1

I'll find a photo of him. He was called Jake, and it was my first time riding on the beach!


----------



## DarenC1

And here he is:

















Those lips were extremely wobbly!


----------



## thesilverspear

He's cute. Looks like he has an Andalusian face on a Shire-ish body.


----------



## DarenC1

Yeah, I think so. Wouldn't mind having a shot of him again. He was out at North Berwick, at a place called Seacliff Stables.

I rode a pure Andalusian once - her canter was like sitting on a rocking horse! Just as well, really, as I was ever-so slightly hung over.... :?


----------



## thesilverspear

Ah, ok. I was wondering where the beach near Lennoxtown was. LOL. 

I don't even trot mine when hung-over. Can't face the bouncing. 

Never ridden an Andalusian, although I'd love to.


----------



## DarenC1

LOL. No, the one I rode at Lennoxtome was a 17.2 Clydie-x-TB called Dallas. I've got a pic of him somewhere. He was good, even when he did kack his pants when a gust of wind blew through the bushes alongside him!

The place where I rode the Andalusian was called Cannock Chase, which is down in Staffordshire somewhere...


----------

